# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  typo

## xbachix

I found an amusing little typo when I went to check on my post this morning



> you have 1 post(s) in this thread,* last yesterday*


I had to chuckle a little at it but I thought you should be aware of it.  It should be "yesterday" instead of "last yesterday" or I think just having the date would be best.  But that's my opinion.

----------

